# More 67 pics



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are pics of the rear axle as it was. It had no cover on it and everything inside was complete rust.



Also the axles were missing the bearings and retainer plates. No wonder it was so hard to roll !!!




He gave me a 3.55 posi carrier and gears to repair it but after I got it out today, it codes out as a 69 axle. Now I need to hunt down a correct axle too.



I just took this 10 bolt out of my 70 SS Chevelle. Good thing I had it on hand to put in here for now. and yes, Jeff, the antique air shocks actually hold air !!!




Here's pics of the often rusted dash to firewall seam under the windshield channel. NO rust or moisture at all !! Go figure





Here's a link to my webshots album for the car. There are many more pics in there of the frame rot, morphadite crossmember and other areas.

67 Pontiac pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

what kind of taillight are they in the rear of the gto on the trailer


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can i ask how much you paid for this car?? all i can say is good luck and it will definately give you plenty of garage time


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

what code was the rear that u took out


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> what kind of taillight are they in the rear of the gto on the trailer


Not sure but best guess is a mercury Cougar.



67/04gto said:


> what code was the rear that u took out


Code is WF for 3.32 non-posi and casting code is 9795082 with a cast date of A149...January 14th, 1969



crustysack said:


> can i ask how much you paid for this car?? all i can say is good luck and it will definately give you plenty of garage time


$1,500.....


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

so you going to keep the taillights or going back to stock.i though they looked like shelby lights


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The tail panel is butchered to accommodate them and they still fit like crap. I will be replacing the tail panel and going with the stock tail lights that I got with the car.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, unless you're going for a numbers correct show car, I'd stick the 3:55's in the '69 housing and run with it. The hardest part on these cars to fix right is the window/dash rust that's so common that your car does NOT have. It looks like crap, but, with a new frame and some sond blasting and painting, you'll have a basic foundation ready for re assembly in fairly short order. Plus, you got the car for virtually nothing. The quarter panels are worth more than you paid. I can't wait to see it under way. If you need any parts, let me know. A good friend has some stuff, and I may be able to get him to part with some....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, unless you're going for a numbers correct show car, I'd stick the 3:55's in the '69 housing and run with it. The hardest part on these cars to fix right is the window/dash rust that's so common that your car does NOT have. It looks like crap, but, with a new frame and some sond blasting and painting, you'll have a basic foundation ready for re assembly in fairly short order. Plus, you got the car for virtually nothing. The quarter panels are worth more than you paid. I can't wait to see it under way. If you need any parts, let me know. A good friend has some stuff, and I may be able to get him to part with some....


Jeff, I wasn't sure if the 69 housing was the same width as a 67 but from what I'm finding by late 67, Pontiac changed to the wide housing anyway. This is a June 67 build, so it would have the wide axle originally. If the axle tubes aren't destroyed from the axles rotating in them without bearings, I may well rebuild it. Course if I come across a 12 bolt in the mean time, we know what's gonna happen there.......:cheers

Oh and as far as numbers matching.....:rofl:

I'm amazed at the condition of both the front and rear window channels. I know the rear extension panel will need replacing but the deck hinge panel under it is really nice. After seeing the frame, I don't know why their so good........:confused

I'm gonna get plenty of practice with extension panels. Both the Camaro and Chevelle need them too.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mitch,

Do you need a 10 bolt diff cover, I have one that came with some other parts that I needed, it is free if you want it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Do you need a 10 bolt diff cover, I have one that came with some other parts that I needed, it is free if you want it.


Thanks Randy, but he gave me one for it and 6 bolts...:lol: I should be able to come up with 4 more. He threw in an original posi tag too, which is probably more valuable than some of the other stuff he gave me.:cool


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Mitch, if it's worth anything to ya...I am feeling better about my car now!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Well Mitch, if it's worth anything to ya...I am feeling better about my car now!


Glad I could help out, Rick...:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, the ten- bolt housings got an inch wider in 1966, and were the same from '66 on up for the A bodies. I would rebuild that '69 unit and run with it. That 3:55 posi set up with gears would probably set you back 800-1200 dollars in today;s market. The 3:55 is a "4 series" carrier, and is sought after. So, for the price of some rear end components, you got an entire GTO!!! Usually, on those ten bolts, if the outer wheel bearings go away, the axle does too. It will probably need new axles. Any axle '66 up for ten bolt will do. The BEST part??? You're CANNIBALIZING A CHEVELLE so your GTO can roll! I LOVE it! (even though I know it's temporary!)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a 66 Chevelle 10 bolt in my car, so I would be real interested in that posi and 3.55, mine has an open 3.36 gear. 66 Chevelle rear is still narrower, w/275s on the back I have almost an inch of clearance to the fender. I have my old 10 bolt 2.76 open rear if anyone wants it, from FL car.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Mitch
here are a couple of the parts your looking for

ebay item# 290297149785
ebay item# 220361989852

Mike


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for keeping an eye out Mike but I am getting a frame from the guy I got the car from and the tail panel is all rusted out in one corner or it would already be on it's way here.


----------

